# What is the best free Virus protection that doesn't get in the way of stream samples from SSDs/Nvme



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jan 3, 2022)

I have avast one and I'm watching it under task manager and I'm not expert but it looks like its going nuts and I can't tell if it is affecting my DAW in anyway. I put in in silent mode but it doesn't seem to do anything different.


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 3, 2022)

Been using Windows security for years without any issues, and my DAW is mostly offline. I use a cheap laptop and iPad for internet use.


----------



## KEM (Jan 4, 2022)

Never used any virus protection stuff on my PC, livin life on the edge


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 4, 2022)

you can often exclude files and/or folders from being monitored/scanned


----------



## Scripter (Jan 4, 2022)

Don't use any anti virus at all. Windows Defender and the build in firewall of your PC is really enough if you be carefull in the internet and don't install stuff from shady websites. Thats all.
Also most anti virus programs do more harm than good, course they outplay your computer internal firewall.

Imagine it like that:

Computer (with build in Antivirus) ---> Firewall ---> Internet Encryption (Https)

So you are protected trough these 3 systems with the Firewall being one of the strongest.
What a antivirus in most cases does:


Computer (with build in Antivirus) + Antivirus External installed on Computer ---> Firewall ---> Antivirus External --->Internet Encryption (Https)


So the Antivirus is located on your PC and "Places" themself before your Firewall in order to detect viruses. What happens now: The virus just has to overtake the connection to your external antivirus an can this way just ignore/outplay your Firewall. It get's directly trough the antivirus program into your system. I guess you don't want that. Simple solution: Just don't install antivirus programm. Your computer has the best protection build in. And Google Chrome itselfs is also really efficient in it's protection. Haven't had Viruses with this method for 6 years. 


Best regards


----------



## GtrString (Jan 4, 2022)

MAC


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 4, 2022)

On a Mac, an antivirus seems not necessary, but I have now Norton 360 and feel no impact.
On another machine I run the Panda AD suite and I do not feel it slows down anything.
But on Windows, the Panda is lighter then the Norton, but can be to fast to block apps.
You then need the Online tool to "trust" the app.


----------



## RobbertZH (Jan 4, 2022)

I have a Windows machine on which Norton 360 is running.
I have all my sample libraries on dedicated drives. To prevent performance impact, I have configured Norton so that it does NOT scan (live or background) these dedicated drives.

Norton replaces both the firewall and the antivirus detection of windows with its own more extensive and configurable firewall and antivirus detection.

To test if the firewall is working you can go to the ShieldUp website.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 4, 2022)

Paulogic said:


> On a Mac, an antivirus seems not necessary,



That was maybe true several years ago, but the threat landscape for this popular platform had increased over the years. Macs are more and more an interesting attack platform for attackers.

Don't kid yourself, secure your Mac.


----------



## benwiggy (Jan 4, 2022)

Like Windows Defender, MacOS has its own built-in protections. There is an updated list of known malware, which is prevented from running; there are all kinds of security restrictions on code execution, sandboxing, memory protection, etc. I might run Malwarebytes if I'm worried about weird behaviour, but the 'added value' of traditional AV software is questionable on either platform these days.

Of course, OS vulnerabilities are found -- but then flaws in AV software have been shown to introduce vulnerabilities!

The best defence is to 'practice safe computing' - use a non-admin user account for daily business; don't download 'cracked warez' from torrent sites or 'exclusive video content' from ... ahem; think about what you're being asked to authorize, don't click on impersonal messages from friends "Hey dude, check out this link!". And keep a good backup so you can wipe and restore if all else fails.


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 4, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That was maybe true several years ago, but the threat landscape for this popular platform had increased over the years. Macs are more and more an interesting attack platform for attackers.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, secure your Mac.


I did and they are because the reason you mention. My network is highly secured to, thats my daily job
in fact...


----------



## jblongz (Jan 4, 2022)

Use built-in OS features. Stay away from 3rd party virus software.


----------



## tressie5 (May 12, 2022)

I had been considering lately removing or disabling Defender when I log on to Cubase, but I guess that may not be necessary as it really doesn't interfere with audio? Anyway, since Defender can't be uninstalled, I'll just leave it be.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 12, 2022)

I just use Windows Defender and the built in firewall. Third party AVS always seems to eventually become a form of malware that bogs down your system and feels impossible to completely get rid of.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 12, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I had been considering lately removing or disabling Defender when I log on to Cubase, but I guess that may not be necessary as it really doesn't interfere with audio? Anyway, since Defender can't be uninstalled, I'll just leave it be.


Windows Defender is good to keep enabled. Just add your sample drives/locations to the Exclusions list so your samples don't get scanned every time they are loaded.


----------



## Pictus (May 13, 2022)

I do not use any AV, but look








Performance Test April 2022


Performance Test April 2022 for Microsoft Windows 10 security products released, 17 products' impact on system performance was tested.




www.av-comparatives.org


----------



## Øivind (May 13, 2022)

Built-in is more than enough. 3rd party anti-virus should be avoided.


----------



## ptram (May 13, 2022)

While the Mac has good integrated protection, it only lasts until Apple stops updating it. Protection from new threats on Mojave has ended last November.

If having to run a slightly outdated MacOS, maybe running a virus scanning program from time to time could help increase protection, and avoid spreading malwares that might be effective somewhere else.

Paolo


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2022)

I don't know where this anti-AV sentiment the past few years has come from, but using a decent antivirus is absolutely fine. I use Avast free and it works fine. I use Malwarebytes (every six months or so) and it works fine. Windows built-in works... fine, but I find it a little unwieldy.

I kinda feel like people have become violently spoiled by the Windows built in protection and have just forgotten than once upon a time having a 3rd party AV was a necessity. Yeah, Windows defender works fine but Avast and Malwarebytes still find annoying stuff it misses.

Anyway. You will *always* have to exclude your sample folders. It's not that big of a deal.

And I have no idea where the sentiment that 'all 3rd party Antivirus software should be avoided' comes from. That's utterly ridiculous. Microsoft is not god. Yet, anyway.


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2022)

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> I have avast one and I'm watching it under task manager and I'm not expert but it looks like its going nuts and I can't tell if it is affecting my DAW in anyway. I put in in silent mode but it doesn't seem to do anything different.


Exclude your folders. And if its 'going nuts' it's scanning. Exclude your daw's program folder and project folders as well.

Or, you know, just end the process while you're working in the DAW. Or disable the shields, which is what I do if Avast is acting up.


----------



## cedricm (May 13, 2022)

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> I have avast one and I'm watching it under task manager and I'm not expert but it looks like its going nuts and I can't tell if it is affecting my DAW in anyway. I put in in silent mode but it doesn't seem to do anything different.


I've not used anything else than Windows defender for years and haven't caught any virus. 

You can define folder exceptions that don't get scanned.


----------

